# HCG level can hint at gender??



## wamommy

Heya ladies, popping over from first trimester to try to find out if any of you have had this experience.

I just read an article that said that if your HCG rises quickly, or you get a positive pregnancy test early on, it's possible girl. If you get a positive test later, or levels rise slowly, boy?

Any of you had this experience? For instance, did you get a positive at 8dpo for girl, and 13 dpo for boy?

Thanks, ladies!! I'm so curious about this kind of thing!


----------



## sdeitrick1

I thought I got a pos hpt at 8 dpo but at my u/s at 6 weeks the baby actually measured 6 days ahead. The next day I had my hcg levels done and it was 68 and was doubling every 28 hours! We are having a boy!!


----------



## minties

The opposite was true for me :)


----------



## oh_so_blessed

i didn't check 'til it turns out I was already 6 weeks. That said, my HCG was monitored for quite sometime as I was worried about the pregnancy. It was always on the high end and I'm having a boy.


----------



## daydreaming22

Just a rumor. Although HCG in later pregnancy is sometimes higher with a girl. There is such a wide range for normal HCG


----------



## wamommy

yay :D Thank you so much guys! I am preg with #3, and I have 2 girls. While I would be THRILLED with either boy or girl, a boy sure would be awesome :D

I got a really early and dark bfp, so we shall see!


----------



## BunnySE

If you have a link to the article could you post it? =) I love reading stuff like that. Thanks <3


----------



## wamommy

https://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/full/17/2/485

It's kind of wordy for my liking, but still interesting! I'm not sure how accurate it is? It seems like there is some scientific correlation, but absolutely not black and white.


----------



## pixxie1232001

I had high Hcg with all three of my pregnancies and each one of them were measuring ahead and doubling like crazy. With all three they actually considered the possiblity of twins because I was detecting the Hcg early (I get positives at around 3 weeks) but nope all three are boys (and singletons, never was pregnant with twins) so opposite is true for me.


----------



## arj

I think there's something to this...

My SIL had fast rises with her 1st, girl.
Second was normal hcg rises, boy.
Now pregnant again and very fast rises, I bet she has a girl!


----------



## monalisa81

I had my BFP at 10 dpo, and my levels rised so quickly we thought it was twins. It's a boy.


----------



## Chloe1

I had bloods done to confirm pregnancy. My numbers were 316 at 4 weeks PG which is pretty high considering most pregnancy tests detect numbers of 25 or higher.

Im having a boy so not true for me!


----------



## Twinkie210

Not true for me either... My HCG was doubling almost every day at first and I was afraid it could be twins, but nope one healthy boy baby! You can see my numbers in my signature!


----------



## notmommyyet

I got an early bfp, my levels were doubling every 24 hours and they were 10x what was considered averaged. And yes shes a girl.


----------



## lusterleaf

I don't know since I had a high initial HCG level (14 days post IUI) it was a level of 323, but it only rose maybe 60% or so with the next two HCG readings and didn't exactly double. I am having a boy.


----------



## bitethebullet

I think high HCG is supposed to cause MS too but I had no MS and I'm having a girl.


----------

